# San Diego Tour Parties?



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

hey, any San Diego Tour parties? bars playing it (with volume)? last year there was a movie theatre that played a mountain stage live first thing in the morning. anyone know if thats happening again?


----------

